# Empty tank



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

I have an empty 10 gallon tank, all set up and ready to go. However, I don't know what fish I could stock in it. Any ideas?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is a large variety of small schooling fish. What do you want from this tank? is it planted and all.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

It doesn't have real plants, but it has sevral hollow ornaments for fish to swim through. it also has faux plants.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

I have an answer for my own question! This is from Stocking a 10 Gallon Tank - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki

1 Male Honey Gourami, 6 Dwarf Rasboras, 4 Venezuelan Pygmy Corys
1 Male Sparkling Gourami, 2 Female Sparkling Gouramis, 4 Male Endler's Livebearers, 3 Venezuelan Pygmy Corys
1 Male Honey Gourami, 1 Female Honey Gourami, 4 Tail Spot Pygmy Cory, 4 Male Endler's Livebearers
6 Pygmy Hatchetfish, 5 Male Endler's Livebearers, 4 Venezuelan Pygmy Corys
1 Male Betta splenden, 6 Venezuelan Pygmy Corys


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Dolphielov said:


> I have an answer for my own question! This is from Stocking a 10 Gallon Tank - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
> 
> 1 Male Honey Gourami, 6 Dwarf Rasboras, 4 Venezuelan Pygmy Corys
> 1 Male Sparkling Gourami, 2 Female Sparkling Gouramis, 4 Male Endler's Livebearers, 3 Venezuelan Pygmy Corys
> ...


Go slow.....some of the suggestions seems a little high on stocking levels for a small 10gal.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I think any of those combinations would be fine, although I've never had honey gouramis so I can't offer anything about them. 

I have a 5.5g with a trio of sparkling gouramis, 7 chili rasboras, 5 habrosus cories, and 2 otos. So the 10g gives you twice the room I have. My tank is planted and the sparkling gouramis like some cover - they spend a lot of time under the prefilter sponge I have although they will cruise the tank too.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

In my opinion, the fewer fish the better. I know people who have one betta in a ten gallon. I currently have six heteromorpha rasboras and would not put any more fish in my tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Think about how many people you would fit comfortably in a 10'x10' room. And not just at one time, I'm talking about living there for life.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

For 10 gallons, it is still possible. But you should have live plants.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Everyone has their different experiences. You can start slowly with lower stocking and see how things go. Based on your own observations and experience either add to what you have or not. 

There are many things that will contribute to success, filtration and tank maintenance being top of the list. My stocking may seem high to some, low to others. You need to consider the bio-load of the fish, as well as compatibility, while also considering and planning for any territory issues. My planted 5.5g is one of my favorite tanks, and has been going strong as currently stocked for close to two years.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have one male Betta and Pristellas in a 29 gallon with medium heavy live plants and driftwood. Everyone is happy in there.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

SueD said:


> I think any of those combinations would be fine, although I've never had honey gouramis so I can't offer anything about them.
> 
> I have a 5.5g with a trio of sparkling gouramis, 7 chili rasboras, 5 habrosus cories, and 2 otos. So the 10g gives you twice the room I have. My tank is planted and the sparkling gouramis like some cover - they spend a lot of time under the prefilter sponge I have although they will cruise the tank too.





SueD said:


> Everyone has their different experiences. You can start slowly with lower stocking and see how things go. Based on your own observations and experience either add to what you have or not.
> 
> There are many things that will contribute to success, filtration and tank maintenance being top of the list. My stocking may seem high to some, low to others. You need to consider the bio-load of the fish, as well as compatibility, while also considering and planning for any territory issues. My planted 5.5g is one of my favorite tanks, and has been going strong as currently stocked for close to two years.



That is one of the problems though......
Your stocking levels for a very small 5.5 gallon tank are extraordinarily high. 
Any experienced hobbyist will tell you so.........plus all the fish you have housed in that tank are recommended for larger tanks. 
Can you have "success" at those levels?....sure, but only if your very experienced and know exactly how to handle it. 
Still doesn't mean it's recommended practice or the best situation for the fish in most instances.

Advice given to inexperienced or novice hobbyists that they can potentially stock at 2x this level in a 10 gallon tank is very misleading IMHO. 
Anyone but an experienced hobbyist will more than likely fail at this stocking level.........resulting in dead fish and a very frustrated hobbyist.

I hate to see anyone fail......I think we need to be somewhat careful on advice given as a lot of hobbyists don't have the skills or experience necessary to be successful at the levels others can be.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The issue with overstocking is that the fish will end up stressed, territorial, and aggressive towards one another. You'll have a lot of nipping and possibly some stress-related deaths while the more dominant fish make more room for themselves.

Another issue is stunted growth. A fish's skeleton will stunt if they're confined to a tank that's too small for them, yet their internal organs continue to grow. This results in a deformity that is both painful and life-shortening. People who buy common plecostimuses as babies and raise them in tiny tanks like 10 gallon tanks (common plecos grow to 2 feet long in some cases) experience this on a regular basis.

Also, throw in what was mentioned above - increased tank maintenance including water changes and vacuuming, as well as extra filtration are required. I know this is minor, but still...

My advice, as before: Don't bite off more than you can chew. Start with light stocking, and see how it suits you. If you'd like to make your tank more aesthetically pleasing, try live plants and a natural aquascape. Look up Takashi Amano and take a look at the tanks he builds.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Buerkletucson said:


> That is one of the problems though......
> Your stocking levels for a very small 5.5 gallon tank are extraordinarily high.
> Any experienced hobbyist will tell you so.........plus all the fish you have housed in that tank are recommended for larger tanks.
> Can you have "success" at those levels?....sure, but only if your very experienced and know exactly how to handle it.
> ...


I did not suggest 2X the stocking of my tank. What I said was that a 10g had 2x the room of my 5.5g and that I believe the stock lists the OP proposed in his post would work in a 10g. I also stated that the honey gourami was not a fish I am familiar with.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

SueD said:


> I did not suggest 2X the stocking of my tank. What I said was that a 10g had 2x the room of my 5.5g and that I believe the stock lists the OP proposed in his post would work in a 10g. I also stated that the honey gourami was not a fish I am familiar with.





SueD said:


> I have a 5.5g with a trio of sparkling gouramis, 7 chili rasboras, 5 habrosus cories, and 2 otos.
> So the 10g gives you twice the room I have...


I don't want to beat this to death.....
But, IMHO your comments do give the impression he or anyone else can stock a 10G at 2X your extraordinarily over-stocked 5.5 gallon. 

Dangerous advise IMHO. 

Enough said from me on the subject...


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

So, now I'll finish too



SueD said:


> *I think any of those combinations would be fine*, although I've never had honey gouramis so I can't offer anything about them.
> 
> I have a 5.5g with .... So the 10g gives you twice the room I have.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

I used the site aqadvisor which tells you if you're overstocked and it said that 1 honey gourami, 6 dwarf rasboras, and 6 pygmy corys were fine. It also said that my 20 gallon with 7 neon tetras and 7 albino corys was fine, so we'll see how that works.

Thanks so much guys! I have been wondering what to stock in this tank for weeks!


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

SHRIMP TANK!!!!!!!










sand substrate, Baby tears, J moss, rocks and some twisting driftwood with hiding nooks.

shrimp are so cool!!


----------

